# Canaris (The Master Spy)



## Ravage (Dec 22, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXgyc_hjC6Y"]YouTube - Canaris (The Master Spy) - 1/5[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkEuCCswBvs"]YouTube - Canaris (The Master Spy) - 2/5[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncwMMVOIoI4"]YouTube - Canaris (The Master Spy) - 3/5[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KshY8hlT-uI"]YouTube - Canaris (The Master Spy) - 4/5[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3JkMf8Ank4"]YouTube - Canaris (The Master Spy) - 5/5[/ame]


----------



## Brooklynben (Dec 22, 2008)

Very interesting.  Thank you.  

I have to wonder if Canaris wasn't playing a bit of both sides as a simple insurance policy.  His tangible efforts came after he realized that Germany couldn't sustain it's military requirements.  If he was so 'convicted', he could have dropped a lot more information on the Allies.


----------



## pardus (Dec 22, 2008)

Brooklynben said:


> Very interesting.  Thank you.
> 
> I have to wonder if Canaris wasn't playing a bit of both sides as a simple insurance policy.  His tangible efforts came after he realized that Germany couldn't sustain it's military requirements.  If he was so 'convicted', he could have dropped a lot more information on the Allies.



Indeed, thanks Ravage.

I would have to agree Ben, Canaris was terribly conflicted and complicated as well as being something of a coward as where most of the anti-Hitler Generals.
Hitler could've been taken out if the will was there.


----------

